
Jison - shawndumas
http://zaach.github.com/jison/docs/
======
jashkenas
Here's a link to CoffeeScript's Jison grammar. It's written in a small inline
DSL (the "o" business at the top of the file) that makes it a little bit
cleaner to add rules.

[http://jashkenas.github.com/coffee-
script/documentation/docs...](http://jashkenas.github.com/coffee-
script/documentation/docs/grammar.html)

------
wooby
A friend and I have a WIP lisp compiler targeting JS that uses this
<http://github.com/alandipert/pantless>

------
alttab
I may want to write a more BASIC scripting language that falls back into
Javascript APIs so that IT professionals can write plugins without having to
know Javascript to do it. This looks like it was the key I was looking for.

How similar is this to ANTLR - which is my only implementation experience with
context-free grammars (although I've studied formal languages in uni)?

------
yan
FYI: This is what CoffeeScript uses.

------
shawndumas
And Orderly[1] too...

[1]<http://github.com/zaach/orderly.js>

